# Photography + Photoshop + Free Time = Mortal Kombat



## Fusion Taekwondo LLC (Nov 25, 2012)

After working out hard for several days in a row and working on the business side of Taekwondo I decided to take a break to have some fun.
This took about one hour or so to create in photoshop. I am not the most skilled at it but it was fun nonetheless. Anyone else have any cool images they created using Photoshop?


----------



## granfire (Nov 25, 2012)

Boo!
where are the pictures?


----------



## Fusion Taekwondo LLC (Nov 25, 2012)

granfire said:


> Boo!
> where are the pictures?



I see it on my computer. Are you able to see it now?


----------



## granfire (Nov 25, 2012)

unless it's in your blog....

nope.

link please!


----------



## Fusion Taekwondo LLC (Nov 25, 2012)

granfire said:


> unless it's in your blog....
> 
> nope.
> 
> link please!



https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/704610_489040217806788_2112698937_o.jpg


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 25, 2012)

I see it.  Cool.


----------



## granfire (Nov 26, 2012)

Now I see it, too!
:lol:

pretty awesome!


----------

